# plus de photos depuis IOS5



## odp (21 Octobre 2011)

bonjour
depuis que j'ai passé mon ipad en ios5, mes photos ont disparu. les évenements sont toujours la, mais tous vides.
j'ai essayé de supprimer ipodcache dans iphoto, mais rien ni  fait, il se recrée en quelques secondes (pour 39 000 photos), et mes photos ne se synchronisent pas.

aucune erreur indiquée, pour lui tout semble normal

quelqu un a une idée ?
(ps, mon dossier iphoto est sur un disque externe depuis plus d'un an, et celui ci fonctionne correctement)

d'avance merci


----------



## Carlogo (24 Octobre 2011)

Avec parfois le suberbe message d'ereur : La synchronisation n'est pas terminée car la synchronisation n'as pu terminer !!!

Comme vous, j'ai essayer de réinitialser d'effacer le cache sans succès (j'ai le même problème en utilisant un disque externe ou un disque interne).

Il faut s'attendre à une rapide mise à jour de ios5


----------



## salamander (31 Octobre 2011)

Une solution a fonctionné pour moi, au lieu de dire à itunes "tous les albums et projets", je coche "projets et albums sélectionnés", je les coche tous, et là ça fonctionne....bonne chance..


----------



## oarthus (1 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour

J'ai exactement le même problème que toi...
Je pense avoir à peu près tout essayé, rien ne fonctionne pour le moment:

- éteindre, rallumer l'ipad
- passer sous ios5 et changer itunes (en fait mon problème est intervenu juste avant mise à jour ios5)
- puis restaurer l'ipad depuis itunes
- effacer toutes les photos de l'ipad (en synchronisant avec un dossier vide ur mon PC puis en recréant la synchro avec un le dossier d'origine dont j'ai changé le nom)
- changer le nom des sous dossiers
- synchroniser en cochant manuellement chaque sous dossier

bref, mon ipad acheté surtout pour voir les photos est inutile pour le moment.

merci de vos suggestions


----------



## arbaot (1 Novembre 2011)

Avez-vous rinitialisé le dossier *iPod Photo Cache*?

le vider force iTunes à le recréer ce qui résout souvent les problèmes que vous décrivez.


----------



## salamander (1 Novembre 2011)

Rien n'y fait, y compris supprimer ipod photo cache....vite une maj !!


----------



## arbaot (1 Novembre 2011)

salamander a dit:


> *Une solution a fonctionné pour moi*, au lieu de dire à itunes "tous les albums et projets", je coche "projets et albums sélectionnés", je les coche tous, et là ça fonctionne....bonne chance..





salamander a dit:


> *Rien n'y fait*, y compris supprimer ipod photo cache....vite une maj !!



a fonctionné ou pas?


----------



## salamander (2 Novembre 2011)

Oui et Non..

En fait, c'est super bizarre, à force de faire des synchros, il m'a importé des photos à chaque fois, du coup au bout d'une dizaine de synchros j'ai bien toutes mes photos, sauf que l'ordre n'est plus bon, je me retrouve avec des événements mélangés, et les miniatures ne sont pas celles que j'ai choisies sur aperture mais la première photo de l'événement...

Je pense qu'ils ont été un peu obligés de sortir cette version d'itunes pour le lancement de l'iphone4s, malgré le fait qu'elle soit encore buggée...


----------

